# What is your opinion of ME?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Myalgic Encephalomyelitis

M.E. / CFS

I await your humble and honest opinions.......


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

In what respect do you wish to know? Are you doubting the disease exists? 
I have personal experience of it but have no wish to enter into an 'its all in the mind scenario' suffice to say it is real and debilitating.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My matey boy from the Navy has it quite bad. He could not for e.g. drive from Portsmouth to me in Aylesbury which is around 1.5 hours stint.

If you were to look as his website under medical, you may get some info..

http://freespace.virgin.net/david.axford/index.htm

and further more if you send him an email via the website he would be more than happy to talk with you about it.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry have just read my first post back and its a bit sharp!

My son was diagnosed with ME when he was 13. He had gladular fever followed by mycoplasma pneumonia and a streptococcal infection. Four months after this he was still not recovered with muscle aches, fatigue, headaches, nausea and depression. He was investigated initially for a brain tumour, but it became clear that he had all the symptoms of ME. We ran the gamut of doctors who either supported the diagnosis or did not believe the disease exists. My son was piggy in the middle between one lot helping and the other lot saying 'its all in your head'...etc etc 
Craig missed 6 months of school that year, then had a relapse the following year aged 14 again another 6 months missed.
Unless you see and experience the extreme pain and exhaustion people affected by it have it is hard not to dismiss it as 'yuppy flu' as it once was called.
Craig continues to be affected..................................


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My daughter has fibromyalgia. Another disease that is rarely acknowledged including by me until I delved into it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really don't understand how people cope when their loved ones are diagnosed with some of these problem, They say they just get on with it, yeah Right, your world falls apart and you just get on with it.

In my book those people are heroes. I know I would not be able to cope. You have my deepest respect.

Kev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some years ago I thought for 5 months I had it. I had had an ear infection, and all I can say is I was left with "a funny feeling" in my head. It was with me all the time, and even as I woke, before I moved a muscle, eyelid even, I knew it was still there. I was utterly exhausted all the time. I shaved by supporting the arm holding my shaver with my other hand propping up the elbow. Apart from this, outwardly I was fine. My main fear was that people would think I was just a lazy bugger.

After utter constancy for 5 months, nothing getting better, nothing getting worse, I woke up one morning and, again, before I moved a muscle or eyelid, the feeling in my head had gone, of that I was crystal clear in that very instant. That day and since, I felt perfectly normal, other than I had a huge grin on my face with the relief. Weird.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My trouble is that if I appear lazy no one would notice any difference. I could have it now and not realise it.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thats the thing though isn't it, people assume you are making it all up as you look perfectly well :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Craig suffered at the hands of the medical profession due to their ignorance or professional bias. Doesn't make it any easier for the person being told they are a lazy git or are making it all up.
The fatigue is one of the worst parts.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is thought it may probably be viruses that cause it but they dont know which as yet.
I have a friend that suffered with ME and I know she had to pack up work.
It is so misunderstood and she got many people saying "pull your self together" 
She just slept for days with no energy.
It came after a bout of Flue.


----------



## Jimbotdy (Sep 7, 2005)

*ME*

Hi ,another name for it is POST VIRAL FATIGUE SYNDROME.At least that was what the doctor who diagnosed mine called it,seemed to be an accurate description. 
I was off work for 5 months and it was like i was coping with flat batteries,no energy ,and couldn't drive ,because i found it difficult to concentrate. 
After 5 months and some homoeopathic remedies everything returned to normal,like it never happened. 
I know of other people who have had it worse and for years. 
My sympathies are with any sufferers. 
Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ME*

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I have a couple of Friends and and Clients who have the Disease.

From my point of view, the Disease is very real. Some suffer more than others from this very debilitating illness.

The reason I asked is that, studying some of the people I know with M.E. do play on it, milk it, put it on call it what you will.

It is amazing what some ME sufferers claim they can't do when in reality you know they are perfectly capable.

Or could it be that ME affects the mind and that those with ME convince themselves their illness is worse than it actualy is.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A pal of mine was diagnosed with it a few years ago. And one thing it didn't affect was his stubborn streak. He fought it but succumbed to tiredness. Latterly he was recalling events up to the episode. He went back to his gp,who by then had changed,and said he thought he had Lymes Disease not ME,tests proved hime right.
The earlier GP and Specialist seem to have been going for the obvious. The blood test need to be done during an espisode of tireness as the Lyme bug plays hide and seek.
He had been bitten by a tick whilst walking. I think we should be aware of ticks now they seem to be on the increase especially in sheep and live stock areas such as the New Forest.
I do have sympathy for People with ME.
BTW my pal is now on a 12 month regime of anti biotics and does seem to be improving.


----------

